# Public meeting on night fishing at Back Bay NWR



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I hope attendence will be high from the Pier and Surf family. Night fishing at the Refuge is something many of us have been trying to get approved for a long time. 

This is our chance. 


PRESS RELEASE 
FOR IMMMEDIATE RELEASE CONTACT: WALT TEGGE
757-721-2412


REFUGE SEEKS PUBLIC INPUT ON NIGHT SURF FISHING

VIRGINIA BEACH, VA -- The U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service will hold a public comment meeting regarding the potential opening of Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge to limited night surf fishing on a seasonal, special permitted basis. The meeting will be held at Princess Anne Recreation Center, 1400 Nimmo Parkway, Virginia Beach, on Wednesday, January 31, from 7:00 p.m. to 8:30 p.m.

The Refuge’s oceanfront is popular for surf fishing, which is currently permitted year-round during daylight hours. The Refuge is normally closed to all public entry from one half-hour after sunset to one half-hour before sunrise. 

Interested individuals and groups are encouraged to attend the meeting to express their views on this topic. Those unable to attend can send written comments by March 2, 2007, to:

Refuge Manager
U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service
Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge
4005 Sandpiper Road
Virginia Beach, VA, 23456

Email comments may also be sent by this date to: [email protected]

Established by presidential proclamation in 1938, Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge is a key resting and feeding location for waterfowl migrating along the Atlantic Flyway. The Refuge is located in the Sandbridge area of Virginia Beach. For further information, please call the Refuge at 757-721-2412.


- - - FWS - - -


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Great news, thanks for the info Jeff, gotta give props to VCAN(Va CoastalAccessNow) for getting the ball rolling with this.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

*good stuff*

Newsjeff,excellent of you to let us know about this. An chance of many repeat posts so that people wont miss it?
Cheers, Darren


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

This should be stuck to the top of the forum.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

posted it on my site too to get the word out ! 
i will be there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

jeff thanks for the heads up info


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Now... if we could just get some type of "online petition" started...

Jim


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

If you can't make the meeting, please take the time and send the Refuge Manager an email in support of night fishing.

Thanks again.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

A petition is fine, but being there in person is the best thing any of you can do. I regret that I can't make it down for the meeting, but I hope many of you can show up as representatives of the surf fishing community.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Well said NJ...funny how the meeting landed on my B-day....

Spoke ta Markus - and plan on attending - those that don't show...and make their peace...shouldn't gripe....
F*nkin best drum fishin' off the beach this [email protected] the Refuge. Let's just say, a few folks deffinitely put there homewerk in and may make nite fishin @ the Refuge a reality...so be there or be square.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*meeting*

i'm in.thinking about them big biters out there at nite in the summer and drummies.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Well Al, I guess we'll need to go celebrate your birfday afterwards!

yup! This is a job well done! 
If you can't come, please provide courteous and respectful comment via the email address provided.

Hope to see a good turnout!opcorn:


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm hoping to make the meeting


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I spoke with Lee Tolliver with the Virginian-Pilot today. He said he's writing a story about the public meeting with Back Bay officials for Sunday's paper. 

In additon, I spoke with him about the parking issue at Willoughby Spit. He seemed interested in that story as well. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

*Thanks for the information.*

I will share it with friends that also fish. I have just composed and sent a letter to Mr. Teege.

From experience, I can tell you the more supportive e-mails they receive, the better chances of turning the tide of political opinion.


----------



## hookinfinger (Feb 7, 2000)

*Virginian-Pilot Article*

This article is in today's Virginian-Pilot:


http://epilot2.hamptonroads.com/Repository/ml.asp?Ref=VmlyZ2luaWFuUGlsb3QvMjAwNy8wMS8wNyNBcjA0MzAw


Dennis


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

Count me in. Ill be there. Damn I hope this happens Al, how bout that if they end up allowing it. Seems like a hell of a birthday present to me.:beer:


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Can't make it to the meeting, but you can count on me writing to them......I hope that the limited permit basis isn't eluding to a VERY LIMITED permit basis....u know the whole lottery deal like they do with the deer hunting down there. I shall express those concerns in writing to them, but I would encourage those attending the meeting to make sure this is a genuine effort to allow night surf fishing access to the public and not just a "feel-good" display by the NWFS. I know I'm not alone here in that I've spent many nights by the pilings at Little Island State Park beach just dreaming of the hawgs lurking in the sloughs to the south!


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

*Access*

Three words if this thing goes through: bicycles with trailers I wiil hopefully be there.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BUMP-

Coming up this Wednesday-1/31/72-

P&S Lurkers, Registered users,Supporters...please come have your voices heard. All local and afar surf fishin folks should voice their opinions and hear what the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service gotta say regarding the seasonal night fishing at the Back Bay National Wildlife Refuge.


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

I will be there....


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Another *BUMP*...

I plan on being in attendance and hope you will be, too!

Jim


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

JimInVA said:


> Another *BUMP*...
> 
> I plan on being in attendance and hope you will be, too!
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim, another bump here too.

Would be great to see alot of fellow P&Sers there too.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I'll see ya there, Clay! Depending upon when its over, perhaps we'll have time to go out and grab a quick bite to eat somewhere!

Jim


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

Hello. I'll probably be one of the only minors there. I'm only 17, is there anything I can do if I caome, I mean when I come?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

minor or not, public support is public support and being there is what matters. so if you can, minor or not, be there. otherwise, dont be upset when its over cause you didnt show to support opening it up at night. If anything, itll show DGIF that all ages wanna have this open, not just a small group of older gentleman and that this isnt about a few people, but everyone. I think you being a minor is a plus if anything, so come out and be heard lil man.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BUMP-

Don't forget- this is tonite.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

as you know i am a dumba$$, i live down out that way and couldnt find the meeting. its a dead end road so how hard can it be right ? i turn in front of the school,theres a daycare on the right a library on the left and the school in front of me, wrong entrance - back out and go to the end and its fire & rescue,back the the other and drive _behind _the school .....where the heck is 1400 ? dang setting at the light it says 1300 on the friggen sign ....so i went back and looked to the other side of general booth...nope 1300 1100 down to 700....WHERE WAS THE FRIGGEN PLACE ? sorry i missed it....hope it tirned out well for those i went to help support. D & B boys !!


----------



## Sandy Meador (Nov 9, 2006)

*Updates???*

Anyone have an update on how the meeting went?


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

*Meeting*

I attended last night. They were disappointed with the turn out. Everyone who was not there needs to make sure you go to the web site and post your thoughts for night fishing. The proposel is for the following.

1. Night fishing from Oct. 1-Oct. 31.
2. Permits for users.
3. Price they are looking at is appox. $35
4. They propose that users have to be there before sunset when the gate closes.
5. The conflect is with the N.C. beach users that drive up from there to VA.They are wirried about surf fisherman getting hit by the 4 wheel trucks at night.
6. They want to set up a distence from the surf that we can fish.
7. The area to fish is proposed from 1 mile past the entrence starting adjacient to the parking lot.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

it was a sad turn out  
about 35 or 40 people showed 

i video taped it and as soon as my guy fixs our site i will post the hole thing !


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

The US Fish and Wildlife Service had almost as many Rangers and Law Inforcement personnel as we had in the way of attendees. Beyond the fact that so many of them had given up a night at home to be in attendance, it was equally apparent that they'd put in considerable time and effort in preparation for this opportunity of public comment and dialogue. Surprising to me was a perceived determination on their part to sincerely find the means to make night fishing at The Refuge a reality.

The lackluster turnout was a disappointment on both sides.

Jim


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

my personnal opinion is that part of the lack of the real turnout fish & game was expecting is "most, ((as in people who fish round tidewater but arent associated with this board or the sandbridge regulars who frequent that area almost daily))" round here dont know bout whats all gone on down on that stretch of beach. It isnt as wide open known as persay the drumruns that occured on the SB pier over the past falls. Yeah people know bout it & all, but not to the extent of the pier drum runs. 

On another note, it was nice to see people come out and show their support & input on this matter last night. I hope it works. :beer:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I can see what Sea2aeS is saying. It's still a relatively unexploited area to fish for drum. Many prefer piers vs trudging their junk through the sand on long walks. Not me, but many.

At the same time, I think the FWS folks expected more turnout. It's their job in these situations to be there. But they did mention lack of show. But they also alluded to the "quality of the fishing experience" in some of the solitude there. How many folks fishing there really wanna see hundreds of people lined up when you can do that on the pier? No offense Ed 

hillbeach covered what's being offered. The Refuge's constraints mostly deal with their budget to accomodate this, nesting times for turtles and birds(which makes this gig a short window), and safety in regard to the permitted drivers--they don't want us to be hit.

Bottom line, and this is the most amazing part to me. While the FWS takes the bad rap a lot of the time about not providing various access to managed lands, here they are OFFERING additional special access to anyone that wants it. That, you really have to say thank you for. And someone did last nite.

So, as you put together your comments remember that too. They are encouraging serious input. Here's your chance!


----------



## GoneFishin (Feb 2, 2007)

spiderhitch said:


> i'm in.thinking about them big biters out there at nite in the summer and drummies.


Me too.. But how we can get some big sharks and drum at Sandbridge late at night?


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

iffn ya wanna be carried away by them skeeters, no see-ums & biting flies. then have at it. they will absolutely murder you out there at night in the summertime.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

I wasn't as discouraged regarding the turnout last night as the majority are here. There were a number of guys who wished they could make the meeting, but couldn't for various reasons. 

The main thing now is distributing the information we received to those who really are interested in fishing Back Bay at night. FWS mentioned several times they want our input, so let's give it to them. I think once the permits are able to be purchased there will be a lot more in terms of numbers.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dr. Bubba said:


> So, as you put together your comments remember that too. They are encouraging serious input. Here's your chance!


Dave-

Will there be a copy of the proposal on line ( P&S) for those that did not make it to view?.....can there be a seperate thread that can placed by the VA moderators to "think box" all the ideas and comments regarding the proposals? Just some ideas and hope to bring these issues out to those that were unable to make it.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

NS4D,

Edgotbait posted the forms on the sandbridge fishing pier website.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

dr bubba no offence taken 

yes i did post the forms and i also video taped the hole meeting and put it on youtube and posted it to sb site for people to see .so if you missed the meet you can still be there a day or two later .


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

good deal Ed!

Al, Shooter done did it. Maybe folks might want to share their submitted comments in that thread.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

This will prolly not be a popular response but.... I say make the application process difficult, make parking a pain and the fees as high as we can stand. That way you could probably sperate the problems from the enthusiasts. They also mentioned that they need our help by being responsible. Absolutely. But in the same respect, perhaps they could allow us to do some self policing and not feel they have to so aggresively use, and pay for, as much law enforment. 24 hours a day of fishing for those 23 days of fishing sound like a plan to me. But then, camping is allowed in False Cape park.
I seriousely doubt all the fish are in that spot they've offered us.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

no one has even watched any of the meeting on the videos i did so i will be deleting it on mon. 
i guess if you did not go to the meeting then you are not going to watch it at your leisure now .


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

edgotbait said:


> no one has even watched any of the meeting on the videos i did so i will be deleting it on mon.
> i guess if you did not go to the meeting then you are not going to watch it at your leisure now .


Ed the reason no one has watched it prolly is because when you click on it,it goes to a msg saying it is private and you cant watch it.At least it did for me when I tried.


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

thanks cdog 
now try it it should work ok now


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

edgotbait said:


> thanks cdog
> now try it it should work ok now



Ed, I'm outta town till Friday night, can you leave the links up till say Sat?


----------



## edgotbait (Sep 29, 2004)

sure just for you


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

edgotbait said:


> sure just for you


Your a saint, Thanks Ed, just watched em all.


----------

